# whats life like with 4 young children?



## MMNS (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi,

I have had a read of a few threads and am unable to really gauge what it might be like for our family.
Hubby is looking at a job taht will require him to move over in a month
We are possibly moving over towards the end of this year (2011) with 4yr old twins a 2 yr old and a 7mth old. 
what sort of facilities/activities are there for me to do with the children? 
Are there any particular areas to stay away from or that will be most suitable for a young family.
what is the school year and date cutoff. 
what sort of costs are assoc with live out help/nanny 

Thanks I am sure there will be plenty more questions as i think of them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks God I can not answer your question.

Maybe... A disaster??!!!! :faint:


----------



## MMNS (Jun 4, 2011)

thank god thats why you dont have four young children.... it might be a disaster lol


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Assuming your twins will be at school, it sounds like you will be left with two younger ones during the day?

Your choice of school may well be a large influencing factor in where you choose to live, as you won't want a long school run twice a day.

There are a number of kids play areas in the malls here and having a maid could help, whether that's directly or indirectly - by keeping the house / apartment clean & tidy so you have less on your plate.

I guess it depends if you like an urban lifestyle or prefer to be away from the action in more of a suburb.

One thing to bear in mind is that for the Summer Months you will be pretty much restricted to indoor activities during the day due to the heat.

Coming at the and of the year is a good plan, as you'll be able to get out and about without the heat to worry about, make friends and find places to go.

Good luck!


----------



## MMNS (Jun 4, 2011)

Tks,
I hadnt actually thought about staying indoors due to the summer heat.. Oops
I too am assuming the big girls will be at school
Not really fussed on urban or city.. Just whichever has more pros for accessability to schools, and day to day living like groceries, mothrrs grp, affordability etc
Just from looking around on this forum it seems the green community would tick a lot of boxes??but our housing allowance will only be 180k and we might need it to be furnished....


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I would recommend you research the school before anything else. This will be a twice daily drive so you will want it to be as short as possible.

Check what curriculum is offered by the schools, as many parents have a preference for International or British curriculum etc. I _think_ the school at Green Community is international.

You will be driving for groceries and social groups anyway, but probably less often then the school trip so an extra 10-15 minutes won't really matter.


----------



## Sandgroper74 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi, I would suggest that you check what exactly your husband's salary package includes in the way of schooling ie. What age, how much and how many children. The school cut off is 3 years old by 1 September roughly, so your two year old may be in school next year. Perhaps also ensure that you can live off one salary as being a working mum here can be quite expensive (live-in maid, nursery or after school care). You might also want to factor in the cost of a holiday during the summer months (July and August) which is school holidays or summer camps for your twins, as you might find the kids get 'cabin fever' during the summer months.


----------

